# Looking for sub contract snow plowing work..



## WaterWerks (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello all,
I have a landscape company for the past 10 years, and looking to get into snow plowing for potential income over the slow winter months. I have a well maintained F-150 w/plow and a 7 Series Bobcat with snow pusher. Depending on demand I'd consider upgrading to a larger skid steer to work more efficiently. 

I am a quick learner and would be happy to work with another company or person, I'm located in Monmouth co, and can be available all winter long. Any equipment I don't have I'd be willing to buy. I work smart, not hard..

If theres any referrals or suggestions it'd be greatly appreciated...Thanks


----------



## Angel (Oct 23, 2009)

PM me I would like to talk.


----------



## WaterWerks (Aug 11, 2015)

I can't PM due to being new to the site...

Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

WaterWerks;2017181 said:


> If theres any referrals or suggestions it'd be greatly appreciated...Thanks


My suggestion is to let us know how much your snow plowing liability insurance is, and where you purchased it. Seems to be the biggest interest, this time of year.


----------

